
On the Engineer's Responsibility in Protecting Privacy (1968) [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/papers/2018/P3829.pdf
======
lonelappde
There is nothing new under the sun. --Ecclesiastes

